# Anyone who dares to do something like that will deal with me



## FlyingBird

'*Anyone who dares to do something like that will deal with me*' Türkçe'de nasıl söyleyebiliriz?

Bunu yapmaya cüret eden her kimse bana hesap verecek.

Denemem doğru mu? 

Şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## Le bambin mignon

Evet doğru ama "Böyle bir şey yapmaya cüret eden (cesaret eden) benimle hesaplaşacak" dersek daha doğru olur.


----------



## FlyingBird

Le bambin mignon said:


> Evet doğru ama "Böyle bir şey yapmaya cüret eden (cesaret eden) benimle hesaplaşacak" dersek daha doğru olur.


Tamam, ancak anlamadığım birşey var. Niye 'cesaret' kelimesini yazdınız?

Cüret ile cezaret arasındaki fark nedir?

Onlar tam olarak ne anlama geliyorlar?


----------



## WildWest

FlyingBird said:


> Tamam, ancak anlamadığım birşey var. Niye 'cesaret' kelimesini yazdınız?
> 
> Cüret ile cezaret arasındaki fark nedir?
> 
> Onlar tam olarak ne anlama geliyorlar?



The word "_cüret_" simply means "_cesaret_" in our language. 

_Bunu bana yapmaya nasıl cüret edersin!_

_Bunu bana yapmaya nasıl cesaret edersin!

_These two words are synonyms. Plus, I looked over the official website of TDK (Türk Dil Kurumu), and made sure that they both has come to Turkish from Arabic. I have another example about words coming from Arabic. For example:

hakem
hakim
muhakeme
mahkeme 

Could you realise these similar letters in them? (h, k, m)


----------



## FlyingBird

So how would you say courageous people?

But in polite way. For example:

You are courageous human, you risked your life to save your friends life.

Sen çok *cesaretli/cüretli* bir insansın, Arkadaşının hayatını kurtarmak için kendi hayatını tehlikeye attın.

Now not sure if both cesaret and cüret can be used in this case?


Does 'cesaret' and 'cüret' mean in polite way or unpolite? Asking cause in dictionary for cüret it say audicious and for cesaret courage. 
So does they really mean same thing?


----------



## WildWest

"_courageous_" Türkçe'ye çevirirsek "_cesur, yürekli, cesaretli, gözü kara _vb." gibi anlamlara gelir ve "brave" kelimesiyle eş anlamlıdır. En azından Cambridge Dictionary böyle diyor. Bu arada, "You are courageous human..." dilbilgisel olarak hatalı. Her ne kadar konumuz Türkçe olsa da, düzeltmekte fayda var diye düşünüyorum.

"You are _*a courageous person*_" denmesi gerekir.

Özetle; "Sen iyi bir insansın", "Sen çok yetenekli bir insansın", "Sen oldukça kötü bir insansın" gibi cümleleri İngilizce'ye çevirirken "human" kelimesi kullanılmaz; yerine "person" kullanılır. Aralarındaki farkı tam olarak yapamayacak da olsam, zannediyorum "human" kapsamı çok daha geniş bir kelime denebilir.

Konudan biraz çıktım farkındayım. Gelelim sorunuza. Verdiğiniz örnek, aralarındaki fark açısından kıymetli bir örnek diye düşünüyorum. Zira burada "cüretli" gibi bir şey kullanmayız. Hatta ve hatta, "cesaretli" bile belki bir seçim olmayabilir. Onun yerine "cesur" en uygun opsiyon olurdu.

En son soruyu anlamamakla beraber, başkalarının daha ek yorumlar yapacağını düşünüyorum. Tam açıklayamadığım, gözümden kaçan yerler illa vardır.


----------



## FlyingBird

WildWest said:


> "_courageous_" Türkçe'ye çevirirsek "_cesur, yürekli, cesaretli, gözü kara _vb." gibi anlamlara gelir ve "brave" kelimesiyle eş anlamlıdır. En azından Cambridge Dictionary böyle diyor. Bu arada, "You are courageous human..." dilbilgisel olarak hatalı. Her ne kadar konumuz Türkçe olsa da, düzeltmekte fayda var diye düşünüyorum.
> 
> "You are _*a courageous person*_" denmesi gerekir.
> 
> Özetle; "Sen iyi bir insansın", "Sen çok yetenekli bir insansın", "Sen oldukça kötü bir insansın" gibi cümleleri İngilizce'ye çevirirken "human" kelimesi kullanılmaz; yerine "person" kullanılır. Aralarındaki farkı tam olarak yapamayacak da olsam, zannediyorum "human" kapsamı çok daha geniş bir kelime denebilir.
> 
> Konudan biraz çıktım farkındayım. Gelelim sorunuza. Verdiğiniz örnek, aralarındaki fark açısından kıymetli bir örnek diye düşünüyorum. Zira burada "cüretli" gibi bir şey kullanmayız. Hatta ve hatta, "cesaretli" bile belki bir seçim olmayabilir. Onun yerine "cesur" en uygun opsiyon olurdu.
> 
> En son soruyu anlamamakla beraber, başkalarının daha ek yorumlar yapacağını düşünüyorum. Tam açıklayamadığım, gözümden kaçan yerler illa vardır.


Please writte in english cause it's hard to understand


----------



## WildWest

FlyingBird said:


> Please writte in english cause it's hard to understand



Unfortunately, I have no time to translate the whole of my reply into English. At least now. It's almost 5 AM here and I should turn off my computer. However, you can wait for someone else to make it clear for you. Lastly, writing in English is perfectly fine with me, but it may cause some things not to be understood properly. If I want to teach you something and you want to learn that, I have to do it in my own language, Turkish, to emphasize the importance of the choice of words.


----------



## FlyingBird

WildWest said:


> "_courageous_" Türkçe'ye çevirirsek "_cesur, yürekli, cesaretli, gözü kara _vb." gibi anlamlara gelir ve "brave" kelimesiyle eş anlamlıdır. En azından Cambridge Dictionary böyle diyor. Bu arada, "You are courageous human..." dilbilgisel olarak hatalı. Her ne kadar konumuz Türkçe olsa da, düzeltmekte fayda var diye düşünüyorum.
> 
> "You are _*a courageous person*_" denmesi gerekir.
> 
> Özetle; "Sen iyi bir insansın", "Sen çok yetenekli bir insansın", "Sen oldukça kötü bir insansın" gibi cümleleri İngilizce'ye çevirirken "human" kelimesi kullanılmaz; yerine "person" kullanılır. Aralarındaki farkı tam olarak yapamayacak da olsam, zannediyorum "human" kapsamı çok daha geniş bir kelime denebilir.
> 
> Konudan biraz çıktım farkındayım. Gelelim sorunuza. Verdiğiniz örnek, aralarındaki fark açısından kıymetli bir örnek diye düşünüyorum. Zira burada "cüretli" gibi bir şey kullanmayız. Hatta ve hatta, "cesaretli" bile belki bir seçim olmayabilir. Onun yerine "cesur" en uygun opsiyon olurdu.
> 
> En son soruyu anlamamakla beraber, başkalarının daha ek yorumlar yapacağını düşünüyorum. Tam açıklayamadığım, gözümden kaçan yerler illa vardır.


İ think this is very good explanation WildWest, but if i can get also english version of this text than it would be just perfect. 

İt's very important for me to understand this, i even tried google translator to see if it can help a bit but it giving me translations that have no sense


----------

